# Nice, short, illustrated summary of Android apps for Kindle and Nook



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/201735/kindle_and_nook_android_apps_a_handson_look.html?tk=hp_new


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks. . .will check it out.

FWIW, I just d/l the NOOK app. . . .'bought' a couple of free books. . . .but I can't access my library.  I think it's a site thing not a problem with the app, though, as I can't get it on my PC either. . . . .I guess they're having issues this morning.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't have a nook account so I only use the Kindle app. That said I like being able to adjust the screen brightness and I find I much prefer a black background with white text. I can read for several hours at a time with out having problems with eye strain because of the lighted background that a lot of people are complaining about.


----------

